# homemade 3d bacground



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

is not an english but you can see the images 

http://mavesco.altervista.org/aquastory/sfondo%20acquario%203d.html

what do you think?


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

It looks great!... very much along the lines of something I'd like to try in my own tank. I ran the webpage through Bablefish so I could get the jist of the text. So basically, you used canned foam and then covered it with sand? No concrete? Then you cured it under water?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

i have use poliuretanto and wood and roks, after 24H i have cut bubble of poliuretano and i have painting the background and whith sand i have covered it ..... after 24H i have remove sand that are not attrached ... this fot 3 times...painting....sand...24H ..remose sand in excess... painting....sand...24h...... remose sand in excess...painting....sand and wash


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

poliuretanto? polyurethane?

And what kind of paint?


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

poliuretano in italy are used foe example to close fissures between walls and windows

the paint is not toxic transparent varnish


----------



## magicmagni (Aug 19, 2004)

Very Clever. Nice work! I am familiar with this type of background, but not in a fishtank only in vivarium for lizards and other reptiles.

One question: How do you stop the background from floating to the top?


----------



## RoseHawke (Jan 4, 2005)

Rek said:


> poliuretano in italy are used foe example to close fissures between walls and windows...


I'd be willing to bet that's caulk you mean !


----------



## Gomisan (Mar 16, 2006)

No.. I think they're talking about the expanding foam that is used to fill big gaps around pipes and such, also provides some insulation.

But it's academic for me... I can't find the article


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

i have used polyurethane that it is a foam that uses the carpenters

have blocked it in order to avoid the floatation, with the silicon glue


----------



## kyle3 (Mar 22, 2006)

this is a little different but ever since i read this article i've wanted to try it with anbius and other non substrate plants

check it out


----------

